# Huge FREE tank!



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

No kidding guys, this fantastic 4 x 4 x 2 (approx 900 litres) tank is up for grabs on my local Freecycle, no takers so far and it has to go by Wednesday or it goes in a skip!

No takers amongst the turt people so maybe one of you fish fiends might like it?

If anyone seriously wants this and can pick it up, it'll be very heavy and require several people to lift it, and a van to transport, then PM me and I'll see if I can put you in touch.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bugger bugger bugger i could do with this! why couldnt you have posted this a couple of weeks ago when we were down :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What freecycle? I joined the Hillingdon one today so I'm not far.....

I don't have a van or space aghhhh but I want!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

This is on the Spelthorne group. Worth hiring a van for the day maybe and roping in a few mates for beer money?

The tank apparently cost £1500 to build.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Woah Mama!!!

That would make an EPIC mouse tank! :gasp:


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

OH MY GAHHHH:gasp:

I reallly want...

so bad....


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:Just think how exciting it would be to stock that:2thumb: 

Just dont drop anything in it, or you'll swimming to retrieve it:lol2:


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

andy007 said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:Just think how exciting it would be to stock that:2thumb:
> 
> Just dont drop anything in it, or you'll swimming to retrieve it:lol2:



you should see me trying to reach the internal filters in our tank 

i could actually fit in that tank there i think...

being vertincally challenged sucks!


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

B..E..A...utiful.
its a very nice tank. 
why are you getting rid of this anyway?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Aw.. I would have loved that if I wasn't at uni.. damn studies lol


----------



## iguana_fan (Dec 4, 2009)

is this still available i could give this a home are there any holes for wiers or sumps?

and where is it based?


----------

